# Kings at Pacers Thread.



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Pacers are on a bit of an upswing, i think the Key to the game will be the Kings guards really forcing the issue...The Pacers are weak defensively in that area. Drive it hard and dish...this will allow Peja to get his shot easier because they will be in his jersey. I would also like to see Webber put some pressure on Oneal and make him play defense...he is really a center in my book and doesn't have the lateral movement on defense. I don't think the kings want this getting ugly..so Backcut city since i don't think the Pacers help d is as good as there on the ball d. Kings by 11.


Look for Bobby Jackson to go off like last game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow...the Kings shot 23% in the first quarter..they were outrebounded 19-12 and they are still only down by 6! Amazing! I definitely think they will win as long as Artest doesn't bite Peja's ear off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This game goes to the Pacers, Trust me. They own the Kings almost every game they play


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bobby will lead them back and Webber needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

O'Neal always owns Webber. Hes been the main reason the Pacers win against the Kings.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

52-43 at the half for the Pacers.

JO 14 and 7
Webber 8 and 4


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 52-43 at the half for the Pacers.
> 
> JO 14 and 7
> Webber 8 and 4


Webber won't lay down in the second half


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

60-60...tie ball game!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

KINGS WIN! Pollard gets the game ball...his toughness pulled the Kings threw...Peja honorable mention.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Whew! Man, that was too close for comfort. :uhoh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Was that game televised? I couldn't find it on any channel, it wasn't even listed on the NBA.com TV channels


----------



## kingfanatic (Mar 31, 2003)

*Kings win, but O BOY*

Kings eke out a close one, and they still need to get some discipline. When wil they start using the game knowledge at the close of a game. I was glad to see Adelman use Pollardm and to leave him in the game in the fourth. 

I still don/t know why they don't ride the scoring horse, be it Webber, Peja. Bibby or Jackson. They always seem to go individually.

Anyway, it males this trip a lettle more enjoyable.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> KINGS WIN! Pollard gets the game ball...his toughness pulled the Kings threw...Peja honorable mention.


Pollard was great the times I checked in on the game tonight(while watching the Spurs beat the Magic & trying to watch a little of the Bulls/Sonics game, too!)

The Kings are as deep as the Pacers!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Was that game televised? I couldn't find it on any channel, it wasn't even listed on the NBA.com TV channels


It was on NBA.Com channel 720 itself!


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

*Pollard and Peja get it done*

Nice job by the Kings to get a win after that big disappointment in Detroit. I love Scot on the boards and laying his body on some of the players that are getting physical with the Kings. Let's see how they do tomorrow againt the Wiz.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Pollard and Peja get it done*



> Originally posted by <b>carrotz</b>!
> Nice job by the Kings to get a win after that big disappointment in Detroit. I love Scot on the boards and laying his body on some of the players that are getting physical with the Kings. Let's see how they do tomorrow againt the Wiz.


i think Pollard took the pressure off of Vlade last night and he can return the favor tonight for pollard.


----------

